# arriving in the Philippines



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW!

I just read no new visas will be given to U. S. citizens. Only the ones with a long term visa and being married to a Filipinos will be allowed into the country. Even those allowed into the country have to quarantine for 14 days and be tested for Corvid-19 in a hotel approved by the government. That could be an expensive deal. The test can only be paid for with cash.

I wonder when the government will allow people to fly into the country on a tourist visa? They are killing the economy by not allowing tourist back into the country. I don't understand why they are not allowing them back in if they also are quarantined and tested. 

Art


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

Can you share the article you are referring to? The latest information I had seen was that was the case for everyone, not just Americans.

As for the quarantine requirement, I believe you only need to stay in the hotel until you get your COVID test results(2 days minimum). Assuming it comes backs negative. The information on PAL’s site seems to be updated frequently.

** sorry, can’t post the link since I just joined the forum, but google “Philippines arrival requirements”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, can I as an Aussie citizen get a tourist visa to the US? (I have not looked nor would I bother ATM) An Indian national? Brazilian? Border control, simply governments protecting,,,,, or trying to protect their constituents. What's happening internally causes many problems. Flow on.
We all (countries) have to get our houses in order before bi lateral travel agreements can be accomplished between select/preferred safe countries. While this pandemic rages in many countries, others have controlled at a huge economic cost but those countries are now deemed safe and the people following medical protocols and opening up internally as well as internationally to like minded/safe countries.

Put it this way art, if you look at the numbers the last place an international traveller wants to go is a locked down country with high infection rates, that country will not accept tourists anyway. 

None of this is easy with the economic fallout, alienation and the ramifications, the innocents that do the right thing while others care little, you yourself have said this many times in contributions and honestly? The arrogant, it's all about me are the real pandemic. 
We have a global problem with obvious solutions that some/many ignore, a little like would you run across a 4 lane highway with a blindfold on? No. Would you let an Australian central Taipan bite you because you doubt it is a venomous snake? No.

Sorry for the waffle.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nate5182 said:


> Can you share the article you are referring to? The latest information I had seen was that was the case for everyone, not just Americans.
> 
> As for the quarantine requirement, I believe you only need to stay in the hotel until you get your COVID test results(2 days minimum). Assuming it comes backs negative. The information on PAL’s site seems to be updated frequently.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate, welcome to the forum, thanks for your input.
Difficult times for all. 
Even after your 2 or 3 days Quarantine, the province/area you end up in will probably want a further 14 day quarantine, LGU's are a law to themselves and abide we do. 3 months from March I never left our property, too difficult. 
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve,

As far as I know there are no restrictions on people coming from Australia and entering the USA. We are opening up here in the USA. Most places have here in say Florida have no guidelines other then keeping a safe distance. The mask wearing is now an option which I don't like. I think the mask should be mandated in all areas to be worn.

Art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey nate

sorry I am not sure what site I was on when I went to the link. It was a link to the Philippine government website. I just mentioned Americans since I am one. You are right about all tourist visas from different countries not allow there now.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> As far as I know there are no restrictions on people coming from Australia and entering the USA. We are opening up here in the USA. Most places have here in say Florida have no guidelines other then keeping a safe distance. The mask wearing is now an option which I don't like. I think the mask should be mandated in all areas to be worn.
> 
> Art


What else can I add to this art? Nothing more needs to be said sadly except mask wearing was always optional from what I read, perhaps misread?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> Double post.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve, The mask wearing here was always a big deal. A lot would not wear them. Said it violated their civil rights. so most places allowed them to get by not wearing them. They mandated in some areas that mask had to be worn but a lot refused to wear them. Most places would not arrest a person for not having a mask on.

I am a mask believer as long as everybody has them on in a store. But, the problem here in the USA is most will have a mask on but 3 or 4 in a store won't wear them. So, they can pass the virus on to us with the mask. I don't know how your country handled the situation with the safe distance and wearing a mask.

Art


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I just read no new visas will be given to U. S. citizens. Only the ones with a long term visa and being married to a Filipinos will be allowed into the country. Even those allowed into the country have to quarantine for 14 days and be tested for Corvid-19 in a hotel approved by the government. That could be an expensive deal. The test can only be paid for with cash.
> 
> ...




This is exactly why this whole situation is so confusing...because while one government agency is saying that there will be no new Visa's issued...there are many other government agencies, such as the Philippine Department of Tourism has announced that this month, (October), international tourist will begin to be allowed access to the Philippines with "minimal" restrictive measures...

It's as if everyone is issuing their own statements and NONE of the statements coincide with each other!

The bottom line is we cannot rely on what we hear or read but sadly I think we are just going to be forced to wait and actually *"SEE"* what happens because *EVERYDAY* the so-called "official" statements are changing so fast, we cannot keep up with them, leaving ALL of us wondering what is the truth? Or what is actually going on? What are the current policies?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve, The mask wearing here was always a big deal. A lot would not wear them. Said it violated their civil rights. so most places allowed them to get by not wearing them. They mandated in some areas that mask had to be worn but a lot refused to wear them. Most places would not arrest a person for not having a mask on.
> 
> I am a mask believer as long as everybody has them on in a store. But, the problem here in the USA is most will have a mask on but 3 or 4 in a store won't wear them. So, they can pass the virus on to us with the mask. I don't know how your country handled the situation with the safe distance and wearing a mask.
> 
> Art


Yes art, a sad situation that could have saved countless lives if only ego's were put aside, the writing was on the wall for those that chose to listen to medical professionals and those who chose rights over safety, I am only observing and cannot/will not condemn other peoples choices no matter country nor beliefs. I believe only in my choices, listen, learn, act.

I was in hospital yesterday for an ongoing problem with an infection in my foot which finally they operated on after years of problems, the hospital (private was pretty well empty for the last 3 visits compared to the previous years hours of waiting) Operation complete I asked my doctor that I have seen for the last 4/5 years "why no waiting any more?" He told me Filipino people would rather weather the flu and alike instead of coming to a hospital that has had C-19 cases. Who are the fools looking at the numbers? First world country with 650 deaths per million or a backwater country with 53 deaths per million? Some people take notice over constitutions. Australia has all of the above but personally I am keen on living and very glad I can follow the doctrines here.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This is exactly why this whole situation is so confusing...because while one government agency is saying that there will be no new Visa's issued...there are many other government agencies, such as the Philippine Department of Tourism has announced that this month, (October), international tourist will begin to be allowed access to the Philippines with "minimal" restrictive measures...
> 
> It's as if everyone is issuing their own statements and NONE of the statements coincide with each other!
> 
> The bottom line is we cannot rely on what we hear or read but sadly I think we are just going to be forced to wait and actually *"SEE"* what happens because *EVERYDAY* the so-called "official" statements are changing so fast, we cannot keep up with them, leaving ALL of us wondering what is the truth? Or what is actually going on? What are the current policies?


Starts at the top no matter the country, nothing else needs to be said.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This is exactly why this whole situation is so confusing...because while one government agency is saying that there will be no new Visa's issued...there are many other government agencies, such as the Philippine Department of Tourism has announced that this month, (October), international tourist will begin to be allowed access to the Philippines with "minimal" restrictive measures...
> 
> It's as if everyone is issuing their own statements and NONE of the statements coincide with each other!
> 
> The bottom line is we cannot rely on what we hear or read but sadly I think we are just going to be forced to wait and actually *"SEE"* what happens because *EVERYDAY* the so-called "official" statements are changing so fast, we cannot keep up with them, leaving ALL of us wondering what is the truth? Or what is actually going on? What are the current policies?


Welcome to the Philippines. That is business as usual here it is just that in the pandemic that teh confusion and contradictions are more pronounced.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> The mask wearing here was always a big deal. A lot would not wear them. Said it violated their civil rights


 I guess you are talking about USA.

Them, who claim it's a civil right, argue realy STUPID :loco: because I suppouse it *isn't* a civil right in USA neither to spread dangerous virus to OTHERS...? 

Similar stupid as smokers argued when non smokers demanded to not get dangerous* smoke from smokers, although covid virus is much worse bycan be just little to become dangerous.

*It's proven "passive smoking" is dangerous too.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

Yes, i meant the USA. The problem here is we are one of the most free nations on earth and so we have all these people demanding their civil rights not to be violated. I have always respected other people. I use to smoke 35 years ago. I never smoke around a person without asking them if it is okay. Same with these mask. I wear them to show respect and hope most all will wear them to. But, we have these idiots that could care less if they would spread the virus as long as they don't have to wear the mask.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Lunkan,
> 
> Yes, i meant the USA. The problem here is we are one of the most free nations on earth It .....


It always amuses me to hear an American claim that the US is one of the most free countries in the world when you are not even in the top 50, and declining. Several former Soviet Republics are ahead of you.

https://freedomhouse.org/countries/freedom-world/scores?sort=desc&order=Total Score and Status

And please do not say fake news or another organization that hates America, look at their methodology and come back with some specific criticisms on how they came up with that ranking. 


Just so you know, Freedom House is a US Government sponsored NGO.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba,

I see you don't even understand what i meant by a free nation here in the USA. The people here are use to doing what they want and everything was built on the civil rights laws. We have probably a million lawyers here to sue on everything. So that is what I mean by a free nation. they don't want to be told they can't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have no ideal what your thinking is and what you mean by the USA is not even in the 50 count. Hmmmmmm! 

Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba,
> 
> I see you don't even understand what i meant by a free nation here in the USA. The people here are use to doing what they want and everything was built on the civil rights laws. We have probably a million lawyers here to sue on everything. So that is what I mean by a free nation.
> 
> ...


*Look at the link I provided*, it lists all nations and then you can click on the country name to see where the points were allocated. *The USA scored 86 out of 100 putting it number 51 on the list by my count.*

The US is still considered to be a free nation, I am not disputing that, but it is declining in the rankings, and is on its way to not being a free nation. 


*You guys should really stop blindly believing your own propaganda on the USA being the number one country in the world, you are not. *The USA is not by any empirical measure the number one country in any positive measure. Health outcomes on par with many third world countries, educational standards declining, huge income and wealth disparities ( That will sooner or later trigger civil unrest.) Elections where the person chosen by the majority has lost. Vast portions of your population disenfranchised, one of the largest largest prison populations per capita in the world. Highway death rates on par with Philippine accident rates, a multiple of what is experienced in other developed countries despite having one of the most advanced highway networks around. I could go on but if you actually look at the numbers, you will see what I mean.


I think that the major issue stopping you from climbing the rankings, is that belief that the USA is perfect and all other countries not so much. It puts blinkers on your eyes to the faults in your countries and the things that work in other countries. *If you willfully will not see that there is a problem, you cannot fix it.*


Since this is not a US political discussion forum, I will drop the topic, feel free to get in the last word but I do urge you to take a critical look at the numbers and seeing just how badly the US is doing in many categories, and has been in decline over the past several administrations so this is not a partisan political issue.

If you do feel the need to get in the last word, please provide evidence of your claim in the form of links citing reputable sources. And remember that the majority of the world does not consider the right to walk around armed to the teeth to be freedom.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Great link Rick, very interesting, eye opening even. (Manitoba)

We have gone off topic but in an interesting way and politics aside the link appears credible.
It ranks Australia #9 and I would never have guessed that, it also ranks PI. #111,,,,,,,,, now I see why I get so frustrated with the constant difficulties encountered in my adopted country, obviously I need to harden up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Can we move this to the Mabuhay Club?

Better to discuss there if we will continue the discussion.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Immigration reminds public: Travel restrictions remain
October 7, 2020

https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2020/10/07/2047841/immigration-reminds-public-travel-restrictions-remain


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Back to our regularly scheduled topic.



Hey_Joe said:


> Immigration reminds public: Travel restrictions remain
> October 7, 2020
> 
> https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2020/10/07/2047841/immigration-reminds-public-travel-restrictions-remain


My guess is that when they open that people with SRRV and similar visas (SIRV?) or work permits will be allowed to return first before tourists can come in.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba,
> 
> I see you don't even understand what i meant by a free nation here in the USA. The people here are use to doing what they want and everything was built on the civil rights laws. We have probably a million lawyers here to sue on everything. So that is what I mean by a free nation. they don't want to be told they can't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! t


 I thought of writing an example in my earlier post but erazed it. But I write it now 

Several Americans living in USA, wanting to live remote not bothering anyone, have told me they are very frustrated at in many American states there are *laws againsts living ecofriendly*!!!  In many cases much *harder restrictions in USA* than believed to be byrocratic Sweden :heh:
E g at one thingy concerning waste water from other than from water toilets I needed to spend almost *no money* to get an *approved* system, 
while in American states they demand "homesteaders" to spend *much money* at a system *worse* for the environment than mine... The expensive in USA demanded system is even *forbidden* in a few Swedish municipalies of environment reason...
I'm not a "homesteader" but my house is remote as these frustrated Americans live or want to live but get* stoped* or have to waste much money because of American state laws... 

The above is in some different American states. The following is in parts of Alaska.
An other frustrating law for some such Americans are some, who have lived remote a lifetime, dieing out now by old age, the last generation allowed to live there are their kids, but *their grandkids are not allowed to live there*. As I have understood it the grandkids even lose their inheritance right to these houses. These houses will become worthless anyway by it will become forbidden to live there... 

So USA is not so free as many Americans claim/believe  not even for tradtional "homesteading" which the main period of happened much more recent than in Europe, which make it extra odd USA have hard restrictions against them...

(Although Sweden have some similar false claims/believes :heh: but that's concerning social security systems. It *was* true Sweden was in top many years ago, but has droped down at that list.)


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Lunkan

So USA is not so free as many Americans claim/believe. 

I NEVER SAID AMERICAN IS SO FREE!!!! I was making a statement how so many here think. That is why we are leading the WORLD right now with protesters and rioters. they don't want to be told they can't do it. The freedom here is changing rapidly and so many can't accept it.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Lunkan
> 
> So USA is not so free as many Americans claim/believe.
> 
> I NEVER SAID AMERICAN IS SO FREE!!!! I was making a statement how so many here think. *That is why we are leading the WORLD right now with protesters and rioters*. they don't want to be told they can't do it. The freedom here is changing rapidly and so many can't accept it.


 WHAT?! USA is a big economy and have a big military now and then FORCING small countries,
but USA is definitly NOT leading the world concerning protest. There are many protests iun the world AGAINS American actions...

And neither Sweden nor USA are good examples for the wqoild concerning how we handle covid safety, both are among the WORST countries concerning covid safety rules/recomenations... :heh: 
(I have written twice to the Swedish authority concerning safety distance, but they continue saying the arm length crap 



greenstreak1946 said:


> The freedom here is changing rapidly and so many can't accept it.


 Well. The examples I wrote were decided several years ago. 
And I know many much worse older examples about USA concerning freedom, but I don't write them now because we are far from the Arriving in the Philippines subject allready


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but it's sometimes better to let go and sleeping dogs lie and bite your lip/tongue, post a new thread or another aligned or different site for a b*tch, there are plenty out there if you want to vent.
I have seen so many opposing political beliefs on different sites today and all are off topic. Stir crazy with all our current situations?

Arriving in the Philippines is the topic. I am already here so cannot add to the OP's ask.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> OMO but it's sometimes better to let go and sleeping dogs lie and bite your lip/tongue, post a new thread or another aligned or different site for a b*tch, there are plenty out there if you want to vent.
> I have seen so many opposing political beliefs on different sites today


 I' din't talk about beliefs, I talked about FACTS... 



bigpearl said:


> Arriving in the Philippines is the topic.


It wasn't I, who moved it off topic by claiming something, which isn't true, but many Americans believe/ *want* to be true 

Similar as many Swedes believe/want to be true Sweden is in top concerning social security, which* isn't* true neither.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I agree----Arriving in the Philippines was the topic. hahhahahha

art


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I just read no new visas will be given to U. S. citizens. Only the ones with a long term visa and being married to a Filipinos will be allowed into the country. Even those allowed into the country have to quarantine for 14 days and be tested for Corvid-19 in a hotel approved by the government. That could be an expensive deal. The test can only be paid for with cash.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the Houston PH Consulate just the other day. If you look under Visas the conditions under which a visa can be obtained are spelled out in exact derail.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I thought of writing an example in my earlier post but erazed it. But I write it now
> 
> Several Americans living in USA, wanting to live remote not bothering anyone, have told me they are very frustrated at in many American states there are *laws againsts living ecofriendly*!!!  In many cases much *harder restrictions in USA* than believed to be byrocratic Sweden :heh:
> E g at one thingy concerning waste water from other than from water toilets I needed to spend almost *no money* to get an *approved* system,
> ...


While I won't like/agree with your submission I believe a new thread is in order as it seems to be off topic. Go for it Lunkan.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> I' din't talk about beliefs, I talked about FACTS...
> 
> 
> It wasn't I, who moved it off topic by claiming something, which isn't true, but many Americans believe/ *want* to be true
> ...


This topic is about "arriving in the Philippines". Myself guilty of wandering off topic many times as we all seem to do.
New thread to air your opinion is all I/we ask.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ragbone13 said:


> I was looking at the Houston PH Consulate just the other day. If you look under Visas the conditions under which a visa can be obtained are spelled out in exact derail.


Welcome to the forum ragbone, enjoy. let us know what you found.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks, but I've ben here for a number of years


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Also, I only do reaeatch for my asawa. That keeps me busy enough as it is. It's shockingly simple to Google.it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And arriving in the Philippines? Are you here or there?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cirrently in the US tying up the balance of our retirememt. We ended up taking a pretty good financial hit thanks to Taal.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear that ragbone, yes Taal was pretty devastating for those close by, currently C-19 is battering us retirees, well many. Enjoy when you get back here. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Presumably, Philippine Airlines would know if you'll get a visa when you arrive, so they wouldn't issue a ticket if no visa was available? Or am I assuming too much rationality?

Also presumably, the only government bureau that counts is the one at the airport stamping your passport?

I'm planning a quick trip back to the US when there are no quarantine hassles any more, and presumably the visa situation will clear up by then. But I'm not entirely comfortable that if I determine that the restrictions are lifted, they won't be reimposed. The last thing I want is to be stranded far from my new home like my next door neighbor, who took a two-week trip to Australia one week before the lockdown.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bizwizard said:


> Presumably, Philippine Airlines would know if you'll get a visa when you arrive, so they wouldn't issue a ticket if no visa was available? Or am I assuming too much rationality?
> 
> Also presumably, the only government bureau that counts is the one at the airport stamping your passport?
> 
> I'm planning a quick trip back to the US when there are no quarantine hassles any more, and presumably the visa situation will clear up by then. But I'm not entirely comfortable that if I determine that the restrictions are lifted, they won't be reimposed. The last thing I want is to be stranded far from my new home like my next door neighbor, who took a two-week trip to Australia one week before the lockdown.


When ticketing the only warning is that you need the appropriate visa etc to enter the destination country. Turn up at the check in without and they'll turn you away.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> When ticketing the only warning is that you need the appropriate visa etc to enter the destination country. Turn up at the check in without and they'll turn you away.


On the subject of being turned away at the airport. Currently spouses have to apply for a visa, I assume it's a tourist visa so as I'm on a return ticket to the Philippines, the first half was to get to London, does this mean I will need an onward ticket.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2020)

Can anyone tell me the latest update regarding allowing foreigners into the Phillipines . DJ


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> On the subject of being turned away at the airport. Currently spouses have to apply for a visa, I assume it's a tourist visa so as I'm on a return ticket to the Philippines, the first half was to get to London, does this mean I will need an onward ticket.


Look like visas are only issued for essential traval, vacation and leisure are excluded.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone tell me the latest update regarding allowing foreigners into the Phillipines . DJ


No change, foreigners still not allowed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2020)

Gary D said:


> No change, foreigners still not allowed.


Thanks for the feedback ... so will continue to follow this discussion . I’m sure we all hope for an improvement during these times .


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Have they cancelled the "Tourist bubble" test recently?
(=Leting in foreigners to Panglao and Boracay with some rather simple conditions to fullfil.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Have they cancelled the "Tourist bubble" test recently?
> (=Leting in foreigners to Panglao and Boracay with some rather simple conditions to fullfil.)


Didn't the tourist bubble only include locals and foreigners already in the Philippines, under the age of 65 of course.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone tell me the latest update regarding allowing foreigners into the Phillipines . DJ


Nov 4, 2020 Article - PH Immigration asks airlines not to board foreigners without appropriate visas - UNTV News | UNTV News


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Didn't the tourist bubble only include locals and foreigners already in the Philippines, under the age of 65 of course.


 I'm bad at remembering names, but one of the main posters in this forum told about some German divers, who have got into Philippines to Panglao.
The "Tourist bubbles" I'm talking about is/was only Panglao and Boracay,
while them you talk about are more places. (I didn't memorice which, because I'm not interested in touristing  

Entering the "Tourist bobbles" by 
1. Show fresh negative covid test to get allowed to fly.
2. When arriving, then making new test, having to wait in SHORT quaraintaine until the test is done in around 2 DAYS.


----------

